# Ride on Rt 22 in Westchester (NY) today?



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to be so geographically-sepcific, but was anyone here in the group of what looked like 100+ riders heading north on Route 22 in Westchester County NY around 10am this morning (Sat 10/8)? If so, what group ride is that? I managed to catch the back of the group but forgot to ask what ride I had managed to attach myself to.


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

The Westchester Cycle Club did this ride today, which started at 10AM: Katonah to Allview and Mountain Lakes. in Katonah, NY | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

Much of the ride was on NY22. Maybe that's the group you saw.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Also could have been the Gimbels Ride.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Also could have been the Gimbels Ride.


Yes, forgot to update this post. I caught the same group yesterday and was told it was the (back of the) Gimbels ride. The ride dates to the 1940s. Starts at 9:15 every weekend and holiday from the old Gimbels, now Macys, in the Cross County shopping center in Yonkers.

A few details here: New York, NY: The Gimbels Ride | Bicycling in New York

Kind of neat being sucked along behind 100+ riders during what was still the warm up portion of the ride, but then the pace quite rapidly exceeded my ability.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Gimbels is every Saturday and Sunday (and holiday) starting in Yonkers as you said. No group "runs it", so there is no liability or accountability for the group. The summer can get pretty sketchy as it can definitely turn into an unsactioned race with everything from Cat 1s to Cat 5s. I've had clubmembers break hips, arms, legs, etc. on that ride. So go in eyes wide open.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

krisdrum said:


> Gimbels is every Saturday and Sunday (and holiday) starting in Yonkers as you said. No group "runs it", so there is no liability or accountability for the group. The summer can get pretty sketchy as it can definitely turn into an unsactioned race with everything from Cat 1s to Cat 5s. I've had clubmembers break hips, arms, legs, etc. on that ride. So go in eyes wide open.


I was about to say the same exact thing. I was resting over at strictly bicycles after a ride and some of the riders there had done the gimble on Saturday. Not surprisingly some bad crashes had occurred.


----------

